# Best plate out there



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

I make my own. Cut out 5-10 at a time and replace the used ones as needed. I use 1/2" birch ply. Works nicely.


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow for $95 I think Ill pass. That's just about the price of a new blade!


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

I make mine as well. Scrap MDF, cost almost nothing.


----------

